# what plant is this?



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

height is around 1.5inch the matchstick like stem is 2inches long









is this SYNGONANTHUS SP. 'BELEM'?









is this POACEAE SP. 'PURPLE BAMBOO'? sorry poor pic.

i appreciate all your answers


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your last two plant id's are correct. The first looks like a type of Erio. I'm sure one of our experts will be able to help you.


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

thanks. I hope someone can I.D. the other plant.


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> Your last two plant id's are correct. The first looks like a type of Erio. I'm sure one of our experts will be able to help you.


thanks. I hope someone can I.D. the other plant.


----------

